# Is my drill battery charger ruined?



## terry47 (Sep 10, 2014)

I put my drill battery in its charger and plugged it in and forgot it outside.  That night it rained and the charger got all wet.  I checked the battery and it still works but the charger doesn't light up at all.  I tried a few outlets to double check it but there's still no charging light.  Is it ruined?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 11, 2014)

YEP, good chance it is ....


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2014)

http://hackedgadgets.com/2011/07/20/drill-battery-charger-repair/


----------



## DFBonnett (Sep 11, 2014)

My 9.6V Makita charger just quit one day, not due to being wet. I opened it up and there was a blown fuse inside. Got a replacement fuse at a local electronics supply and it's been fine since.


----------



## odorf (Oct 3, 2014)

dont feel bad terry,  my dewalt was plugged in, sitting on the bench.  i used the bench grinder and the particulates
  got into the charger and shorted in out.   DOH!!!!

 let yours sit around for a couple of days and dry out.  not saying it will
  but a tv remote that got wet, came back to life a week later


----------



## Drywallinfo (Oct 5, 2014)

If it for a ni-cad battery, don't feel too bad if it is wrecked. If you have to get a new charger and drill with the newer lithium battery, you will be thankful that this one got ruined. The new lithium batteries are miles better.


----------

